# Reducing air pump audio signiture with foam insulation?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious would any damage happen (I'm thinking overheating here) if I got a can of can foam and made myself a cardboard container to silence the air pump sound and sprayed can foam in to encapsulate the air pump would there be any issues? I'm thinking it would work but not sure if the air pump needs to 'breathe' or draws air or something.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

The air pump takes in air, that's what is pumped into your syytem. You cannot fill an air pump with any type of dampening material...not that I am aware of anyways


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree. Also, most foams are combustible making it an unwise choice. I doubt that it will catch fire from the heat, but it sure will spread the fire from another source.
If you really are serious about a quiet pump. Get one of those japanese or german made ones that use a different technology than the cheap magnetic vibrating ones. It's much more expensive and usually used for large scale operation. Like doing 10 tanks or more. I've seen those inaction before and the bubbles are louder than the pump itself.
Let me see if I can find it ....
Here's some links:
http://www.absolute-koi.com/air_products/medo.html
http://www.hakkoairpumps.com/subcat31.html

Jehmco is a very popular linear air pump, the lph60 model was the one I've seen in action:
http://www.jehmco.com/html/central_air_pumps.html#LinearPistonNotes

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Any idea if the new Luft Pumps under the Coralife name are any more silent? I know they carry more psi than the regular diaphram pumps.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18279/si1378968/cl0/coralifesuperluftpumpsl38


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

There's some mod where you can put the air pump in a jar, poke two holes in the cap, feed the air line out of one and another line for air in. 

What kind of pump are you using anyways? Is it that loud? I have this Wisa air pump that is a workhorse and is very quiet at the same time. I highly recommend it.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Gucci, any link or where did you bought yours?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My regular air pumps I place on a small folded towel and it takes the vibration noise away. I also have a linear piston pump and they are amazing silent, the bubbles are louder than the pump itself.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> Any idea if the new Luft Pumps under the Coralife name are any more silent? I know they carry more psi than the regular diaphram pumps.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18279/si1378968/cl0/coralifesuperluftpumpsl38


Got this pump as a replacement for my whisper 100 pump. It's hooked-up on a HOB skimmer.

Noise-wise, it's LOUD. I hide it under my stand cabinet and you can still hear it.
But it's a work horse. I also have a small face towel underneath the pump but the noise is still there.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I have an old stellar s-10 that I got from value village for 3.99. I can hear it when its out in the open, but when I put it under something, such as a cabinet, I don't hear it at all.

The way this one works is buy pulling in air from the bottom through a bunch of almost filter-floss type stuff. I think if you were to add stuff around it it might make that material vibrate. 

But I did a test, I put it in the open and I could hear it, I put it under my coffee table and I couldn't.

Maybe try positioning yours in a different way Neko.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

george said:


> Gucci, any link or where did you bought yours?


Sorry I don't have a link. There's a PN member by the name of PingPong that used to sell these pumps.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Spray foam from a can for insulation around your house is only flammable while in the container under pressure and not cured. 

Once cured it is not flammable. Insurance companies would never allow the stuff to be used in a home if it was flammable.

And yes you can do what you intend. However, make your box, fill it with foam. Let it cure. Cut out for the pump to fit. Cut in some ventilation. And use a small computer fan to circulate the air in and out of the box. The foamed box will cut the volume of the pump for sure. 

You can also re locate the pump to the furnace room or elsewhere and run your airlines to the tank.


----------

